
URLFind – URL mapping and links cross domains - ca98am79
http://urlfind.org/
======
giancarlostoro
I'm so confused as to what this actually does and the use case. All I see is
the same sentence on the site, no actual breakdown as to what the use is or
what it does. Can anyone clarify? Thanks.

------
laumars
Nice idea. My only complaint is that searching only works on domain names,
rather than URLs like the name would suggest.

------
Nilzor
What powers it? Google? Or are they doing their own indexing?

------
davidu
This is really interesting... My security team would use something like
this... though would be nice to suggest a pattern a la "inurl" that shows all
sites where /about/carousel.php" shows up, for example.

Edit: I see you guys are a security company... makes sense. :-)

